# ACPI!!!!!!!

## blamothe

i am trying to get any power management system to work with my computer.  my bios supports bot apm and acpi.  i can put my computer to sleep with apm, but i can't call it back from sleep, so its basically useless.  i have been trying to get acpi working, but no dice.  i have acpi compiled in my kernel (gentoo-sources 2.4.20) with all of the options selected but toshiba laptop extras.  i also have acpid installed, but for some reason, i have no /proc/sys/acpi.  all of the acpi howtos that i've seen say that if you don't have that, then you didn't configure the kernel correctly, but i have no idea what i have done wrong.  can anyone help?  thanks.

----------

## taskara

what's your system and what kernel are you running? I haven't gotten acpi to work properly.. all kernels bar vanilla seem to crash it or stop something from working :S

----------

## metalac

go to http://acpi.sf.net and get the newest acpi patch for your kernel and patch the existing kernel recompile and see what happens

----------

## taskara

 *metalac wrote:*   

> go to http://acpi.sf.net and get the newest acpi patch for your kernel and patch the existing kernel recompile and see what happens

 

isn't that the latest acpi included in 2.5.70 ? and 2.4.21-rc8 ?

or do u have to patch it manually?

----------

## blamothe

i am running gentoo-sources 2.4.20. i will go get the new patch when i have time, i didn't think the gentoo kernel was out of date.  thanks for the help.  i will report back with the results.

----------

## bi3l

Do you have /proc/acpi ? 

If so, then echo /proc/acpi/sleep will give you the sleep modes supported by your system.

Then, try:

echo x > /proc/acpi/sleep

where x is the sleep mode number.

----------

## nabla

I had the same problem, when I compiled ACPI AND APM in my kernel. 

After recompiling the kernel with ACPI but without APM, ACPI worked like a charm.

cu

----------

## int1

Try ac-sources, Alan Cox integrates the latest ACPI patch into his kernel tree.  It works great on my Dell Inspiron 8500.

Also, as was previously said, don't enable APM when you use ACPI.

int1

----------

## graybeard

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If so, then echo /proc/acpi/sleep will give you the sleep modes supported by your system. 
> 
> 

 

well actually it would be:

```

cat /proc/acpi/sleep

```

 :Smile: 

dan

----------

